# [Solved*] Systemd network shutdown idiocy?

## shazeal

Systemd shuts down the network before unmounting remote file systems...

 *Quote:*   

> May 10 17:14:47 hayaku systemd[1]: Stopped Gentoo Network Interface Management Scripts.
> 
> May 10 17:14:47 hayaku systemd[1]: Removed slice system-net.slice.
> 
> May 10 17:14:47 hayaku systemd[1]: Stopping system-net.slice.
> ...

 

This results in a huge delay on shutdown, luckily they added a M$ style fix everything CTRL-ALT-DEL to kill the session.

Is it possible to change the order? I tried putting After=net@net0.service in the remote-fs.target but it did not change anything.

----------

## mv

Try adding 

```
Wants=network-online.target

After=network-online.target
```

----------

## shazeal

Nope it changed nothing

remote-fs.target contains...

```

[Unit]

Description=Remote File Systems

Documentation=man:systemd.special(7)

Wants=network-online.target

After=network-online.target

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target
```

The man pages give away nothing, I saw some posts on google where they added the network-online.target to the "remote-fs.service" rather than target so I am guessing they had a completely different setup...

----------

## shazeal

Marking this Solved*

Fixed by switching back to openrc, I cant spend the time to fully solve this as I need working shutdown for remote restarts.

----------

## EmaRsk

 *shazeal wrote:*   

> Fixed by switching back to openrc

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Havin_it

God, I can't believe they still haven't rectified this default behaviour. This is something people have been complaining about since systemd first raised its head.

----------

